# حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟



## twety (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ????*
*يروى انه في قديم الزمان

كانت تعيش جميع الحيوانات في الغابة 
كلها سعيده ومرتاحة
إلا الحمار


فكان يستاء من تسميته بالحمار 

فضاق ذرعا بهذه التسمية

فذهب الى الملك .. وهو الأسد 

الملك : مرحبا بك ايها الحمار ؟ ! تفضل بالجلوس 

الحمار ( وهو غاضب و متكدر ) : حتى انت ايها الملك ؟ 

الملك : ماذا بك ؟ ! هل اسأت بالكلام ؟ ؟

الحمار : لقد استأت من تسميتي بالحمار . واريد ان اغيره ؟

الملك : ولماذا ؟ وما هي التسمية المناسبة ؟

الحمار : الكل يدعي باني جاهل واحمق , وهم ينسبون لي الغباء

الملك : وماذا فيها , فهذه صفتك الحقيقية .

الحمار : لا لا .. انا اذكى بكثير 

الملك : حسانا .. ساختبر ذكائك .. واذا نجحت بالاختبار فسأغير اسمك الى حصان ؟ !

ما رايك ؟؟



الحمار : حسنا . انا مستعد 


الملك : اذا فاستعد للسؤال الاول ؟


اريدك ان تذهب الى بيتي . فتسأل عني .. هل انا بالبيت ام لا ؟

الحمار ( يركض مسرعا ) : حسنا .. ساسأل واتيك بالجواب 




فذهب الحمار وعاد بسرعة 

الحمار : سيدي لقد سألت عنك .. فقالوا لي انك لست موجودا بالبيت 


الملك: الم اقل لك انك غبي .. فكيف اكون بالبيت وانا موجود هنا ؟ ! 


الحمار ( باكيا ) : انت قلت لي ؟ ! 


الملك : قلت لك كي اختبر ذكائك .


الحمار : وماذا الان .. هل سيتغير اسمي ؟؟


الملك : طبعا .. ستصبح احمر حمار في الغابة : 



الحمار يعود الى البيت وهو باكي 


في بيت الحمار


الحمار الاب : ماذا بك يا بني


الحمار الابن : ذهبت الى الملك .. واردت ان يغير اسمي .. لان الكل ينعتني بالحمار الغبي


الحمار الاب : وماذا حدث ..؟ هل تغير اسمك ؟


الحمار الابن : نعم .. اصبحت احمر حمار ؟ !


الحمار الاب : وكيف ؟


الحمار الابن : سالني الملك ان ارجع الى بيته وأسأل عنه .. فذهبت راكضا وسألت عنه


واجبته بانه ليس باليت ؟


فقال لي انت حمار


الحمار الاب : حقا انك احمر الحمير 


الحمار الابن : ولماذا يا ابي ؟ !

الحمار الاب : لماذا لم تتصل به بالهاتف . وتسأل عنه ؟؟ لماذا ذهبت الى بيته ؟؟ 


الحمار الابن : نسيت هذا حقا .. ااااه .. كم انا متحسر على هذه الفكرة 

الحمار الاب : لقد شوهت سمعتنا
__________________ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

































*​


----------



## gift (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*

:yahoo:ههههههههههه 
فعلا الحمار ده حمار​:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## red_pansy (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*صحيح الحمار يفضل طول عمره حمار :t33:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههه
حمار بقى هنقول ايه ​


----------



## فادية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*

حمار وابن حمااااااااااااار 
هههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة جدااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههه طبعا ابوة بقى اكيييييد احمر منة ههههههه

شكراا على القصة الجميلة دى يا تويتى​


----------



## mahy (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههه 
يبقا ابوة تانى احمر حمار 
ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## twety (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*



gift قال:


> :yahoo:ههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> فعلا الحمار ده حمار​:yahoo:


ههههههههههههههههههه
قولتش حاجه انا
كان رضى بنصيبه احسن
ميرسى لمروووورك ياقمر
:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## twety (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*



red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *صحيح الحمار يفضل طول عمره حمار :t33:*​


جابه لنفسه مش كده
ههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ياقمر لمرووووووورك


----------



## twety (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> حمار بقى هنقول ايه ​


 
هو المعترض
وجابه لنفسه
هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورررررك يامرمووووورة


----------



## twety (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*



فادية قال:


> حمار وابن حمااااااااااااار
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة جدااااااااااااااااااااا​


 
وقال رايح يسال ابوووووة
طب كان سال مامته
هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرووووورك ياحبيبتى:smil12:


----------



## twety (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طبعا ابوة بقى اكيييييد احمر منة ههههههه​
> 
> 
> شكراا على القصة الجميلة دى يا تويتى​


 
مش كده
ما نا بقول كده برضه
هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرووووووووورك ياروكى


----------



## twety (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*



mahy قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> يبقا ابوة تانى احمر حمار
> ميرسى على الموضوع


 
من شابه اباه فما ظلم
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرووووورك ياقمرايه :t25:


----------



## girl of my lord (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههه
احمر من كده ماشفتش
ميرررررسي ليكي ياتويتي


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*



dolly قال:


> هههههههههه
> احمر من كده ماشفتش
> ميرررررسي ليكي ياتويتي


 
العفو ياقمر
على ايييييييييييه :new6:
المهم تكووون عجبتك:fun_lol:


----------



## BITAR (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*عاش*
* حمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار*
*وهيموت*
* حمااااااااااااااااااااااااار*
*ايه الحلاو ة دى يا تويتى*​


----------



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*



BITAR قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *عاش*
> *حمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار*
> ...


 
ظهر الحق :smile01

ده بعض ماعندكم ياباشا
نيجى فييييين بس :smile02

ميرسى لمرووووووووووورك


----------



## fayse_f (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*

ملحوظة الكلام ده كان ياما كان في زمنا دة الحمورية بقت وسام علي صدر كل حمار دة حتي احدث اغنية
هي للحمار  والسلام والنعمه


----------



## samer12 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*

 هههههههههههههههه
أما شو حمار ............. بأمتياز ​


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*على  رايك يافايز*

*ومش عارفين الدور على مين*
*يغنوووووله*


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: حمار مل من أسمه عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*



> هههههههههههههههه
> أما شو حمار ............. بأمتياز ​


 
*مع مرتبه الشرف كمان*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههه جميلة شكرا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه زعلان اوى ابوه الحمار بيقوله شوهت سمعتنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> ههههههههه جميلة شكرا


 

*الاجمل مرورك ياشادى*
*نورت *


----------



## twety (7 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه زعلان اوى ابوه الحمار بيقوله شوهت سمعتنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
*معلش معلش*
*اصله مش واخد باله من الحقيقه*
*ههههههههه :hlp:*


----------



## aymanfree (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى يا تويتى بس المشكلة مش من الحمااااار المشكلة من الاسد انة سابة عاااااااااايش هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكراااا وربنااااااااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (7 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا تويتى شكرا ليكى


----------



## twety (29 سبتمبر 2009)

aymanfree قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى يا تويتى بس المشكلة مش من الحمااااار المشكلة من الاسد انة سابة عاااااااااايش هههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكراااا وربنااااااااااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااركك


 
*صح يا ايمن*
*الاسد غلطان سابه ومتصرفش معاه *
*هههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا فندم لردك *


----------



## twety (29 سبتمبر 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا تويتى شكرا ليكى


 
*ربنا يخليكى*
*انتى اعسل يا قمر*

*ميرسى لردك *


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

غلطة الشاطر بالف غلطة

شكرا 

تويتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
تحــــفه يا تويتى 
ميرررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*الحمار حمار بقى*
*معلش نصيبه*

*ميرسى يا ميس*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

شوهت سمعتنا

عليك اللحمة

شكرا يا تويتى ليكى*​


----------

